# Unknown language



## scorcher




----------



## AndrasBP

Can you provide some context, please? 
Where is the image from? Why do you suppose it is Slavic?


----------



## scorcher

Cyrillic?.. something from Serbia or north europe ?

It´s a message from someone that i need to translate to understand the contexto.


----------



## Ghabi

How did you get it? Who gave it you?


----------



## eamp

Just slightly obfuscated English, I would say. 

ILVE69
FUCTO

I'll let you fill in the rest.


----------



## scorcher

What that means?... "Ilve69 Fucto" ?...

I think i know who drawn this.. someone with big influence.. should i be worried ?


----------



## jasio

Indeed, I cannot see anything truly slavic in these letters. Some of them may look so, but they may be Greek as well. And a few of them resemble most  a germanic runic script. 
Perhaps it's an obfuscation indeed.


----------



## Kevin Beach

The letters look like runes to me, as in old Norse or old English.


----------

